
Yahoo Stockholders Approve Sale of Yahoo’s Operating Business to Verizon - surement
https://finance.yahoo.com/news/yahoo-stockholders-approve-sale-yahoo-161700822.html
======
smaili
And the real winner...

 _In unrelated news, Yahoo also voted today to approve the final compensation
for its executive team. Marissa Mayer, Yahoo’s outgoing CEO, stands to make
$186 million from the sale. During her five-year tenure as CEO, she made a
number of dubious moves, like a $1.1-billion acquisition of Tumblr and paying
a teenager $30 million for an app with no underlying technology or code._ [1]

[1] [https://www.yahoo.com/tech/verizon-finalizes-yahoo-
acquisiti...](https://www.yahoo.com/tech/verizon-finalizes-yahoo-acquisition-
instantly-starts-laying-people-183434808.html)

~~~
austincheney
I am curious to know of the product the teenager sold.

~~~
ben_jones
They wanted a piece of SRI international, the company that licensed Siri.

"Though Summly's own Web site once said: "SRI International, with the help of
the Summly team, built the summarization technology behind Summly," we are
told that D'Aloisio "invented" the product's original technology."

"And indeed, inside Yahoo, Summly is called "Yahoo's Siri."

"Further, D'Aloisio deserves credit for outsourcing technology development and
app development to the right firms, and coalescing their work into a product
that made him millions."

He's either really smart to set up the right branding and licensing deals,
really lucky to have made the perfect business relationship for a future
acquisition, or was set up by someone in the know for a fat payday. My guess
is all three. Lucky kid.

[1]: [http://www.businessinsider.com/why-marissa-mayer-
bought-a-30...](http://www.businessinsider.com/why-marissa-mayer-
bought-a-30m-startup-2013-4)

~~~
geccan
It's most likely the last one. He was the "good PR piece" part of the deal.

------
chollida1
.....And now the layoffs start

> SVP of Mobile and Emerging Products Adam Cahan, is on the way out

> CISO (information and security officer) Bob Lord is out

[https://techcrunch.com/2017/06/08/confirmed-verizon-will-
cut...](https://techcrunch.com/2017/06/08/confirmed-verizon-will-cut-15-of-
aol-yahoo-staff-after-merger-closes/)

Up to 2100 people about to be let go, 1000 from the old Yahoo, though most
will be in groups that are no longer needed like HR, finance and general
administration

I found this to be interesting.....

> The digital media operation will be known as Oath, but the Yahoo and AOL
> brands won't go away.

So they are re branding the combined companies into a brand called Oath, but
still keeping hte AOL and yahoo names? I'm confused.

~~~
laoba
It's like the Alphabet and Google relationship, where Oath is Alphabet and AOL
& Yahoo are Google

------
cantbecool
This is sad. For companies like Yahoo and AOL, I wish I could just take their
messenger properties, AIM and Messenger and make an advanced messaging
application with the latest encryption technologies, self hosted/federated,
and open source. I know there isn't money in that market, but I would just
love to simply resurrect those applications.

------
georgeecollins
The disclaimer is twice as long as the news announcement.

